# Project: Steampunk'd TJ11



## Fuganater (Aug 20, 2012)

Time for a good Steampunk mod. And what better case to use than the awesome Silverstone TJ11!












Big shutout to my sponsors!!





Performance-PCs is providing me with the BP mod kits, 240 and 360 rads and the Silverstone slim DVD bay.




EKWB is providing me with a EK-Multioption 250 Res and 90 degree fittings.

Hardware
Mobo: Asus Sabertooth P67
CPU:  Intel i5 2500K
GPU: Unknown
RAM: 16GB Corsair Dominator 1333
SSD: Curcial M4 128 GB
PSU: Silverstone Strider 1200W
Fan Controller: Lamptron FC10

Cooling
XSPC EX480
EK-CoolStream 360
Another 360 rad
EK-Multioption 150 or 250
EK-RAM Dominator
EK-MOSFET Sabertooth P67
EK-Supreme LTX
2x XSPC 120mm radiator stand

Misc
Sleeving: MDPC-X
Yellow SMD LED Strips
Yellow LED bulbs
Sophisticated Finishes Rust Effect Kit
Old Vacuum Tubes


Lets start working! The first thing I did was do some testing with LEDs in the Vacuum tubes. Here is what they look like with an Orange LED in them. Orange is not the final color, yellow is but at the time I didn't have the Yellow LEDs in yet.

















Next up was to see how the rust effect paint would workout. First lets try some fan grills.

The Paint





The Grills





Primer and Iron paint





Rust Paint































Since that test was successful I thought I should try an actual piece of the case. The dual PSU bracket seemed like a good test subject.





And the result






I am very confident in the results so I started doing more, but that's in the next update. Stay tuned by subscribing so you can see all the updates!

Cheers till then,

Fuga


----------



## Fuganater (Aug 21, 2012)

*The Case*

Since testing is over its time to start on the case. 






Its actually a good thing I'm modding this case because I got it used for pretty cheap. You would never get a good looking build out of this beatup case unless you paint/modify it. There are several screws missing, HDD bays missing and the front bezel was bent. I was able to fix the front bezel mostly and I ordered lots of new screws.

First thing to do is remove all of the buttons, connectors and cables.





Remove the mobo try and fans. I was going to not use the fans but I decided to make a midplate to hide them and that has cutouts for the fans. There will also be some Bitspower passthrough fittings for the tubing.





5.25" bays gone and mobo tray rails are out.





And here it is in pieces.





The first thing to do before you paint is get a nice coat of primer on the parts.





Next I started painting all the parts with the Iron base coat. This actually has iron particles in it which react with the Rust paint.





All the small bits.





And the large ones.





Next is the Rust paint. Its actually not paint. Its a chemical which looks more like blue water but you get the picture.





Just after 1 coat you can see it starting to work.

























2-3 coats










5ish coats










And the first coat on the 5.25" bays





It starts the reaction only after maybe 5 minutes after being applied.






Lastly I'll leave you with some of my grill plans. I have a friend who does my laser cutting and he will do up a sick CAD drawing for me and I'll share it with all of you.

I'm going to install the 50mm fan on the motherboard so I need a grill to make it look nice. Also since I am keeping the internal 180mm fans I have to keep the side panel vents. I want to dress them up some otherwise they just look funny.




His will obviously look better than what I can draw 


Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## Flibolito (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow subbed, kick ass project.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 21, 2012)

Sub'ed looking awesome so far


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 21, 2012)

What an original idea (and I'm not being sarcastic!)  Progress so far looks amazing, sub'd as well 

LEDs in vaccum tubes, nice touch too.


----------



## Fuganater (Aug 23, 2012)

Flibolito said:


> Wow subbed, kick ass project.



Hehe thanks!



Bo$$ said:


> Sub'ed looking awesome so far



Thanks!



Sasqui said:


> What an original idea (and I'm not being sarcastic!)  Progress so far looks amazing, sub'd as well
> 
> LEDs in vaccum tubes, nice touch too.



Thanks. I really wanted to do something no one has done before. Because lets be honest, who is going to rust such a great case?


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 23, 2012)

Subscribed


----------



## adulaamin (Aug 23, 2012)

subbed... I really like the rusty look... great job!


----------



## Fuganater (Aug 25, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Subscribed





adulaamin said:


> subbed... I really like the rusty look... great job!



Thanks guys!


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 25, 2012)

so sweet. steampunk stuff is awesome


----------



## Fuganater (Aug 25, 2012)

*Unexpected Results and Modding the Mobo*

I'm super siked to announce that Performance-PCs.com is sponsoring me with some gear.








Now for the unexpected results. I needed to put a clear coat on the rust because it would rub off just like real rust. In doing so the color of the rust went from a orange/red/brown to more of a dark brown. I actually like this color because it looks more like leather. Let me know what you guys think.

Mid plate with clear on it and the mobo tray under it.











I liked it so I keep putting clear coat on the rest of the parts. Here is the mobo tray painted and assembled.





Still has a rust look to it.





And compared to the PSU bracket.





So while I was painting the rest of the parts I decided to start modding the "Thermal Armor" of the mobo.






Tape applied





And marked





And here are the final results. Not sure I'm going to keep the skinny piece between the MOS block and the CPU, it isn't perfectly straight and looks in like its in the way of the design. Not sure yet what I will do.





















Not sure how I will paint it but here are a few things I figured out recently.

I'm going to paint all the water blocks gold!
I will paint the 2 ribbed parts of the exterior gold.
The front bezel, back side of the case and side panels will have wood grain vinyl applied.
The Thermal Armor will either be rusted, wood grain or covered in leather!
GPU back plates will be the same as the Thermal Armor.


Things I have ordered:
50mm fan for mobo
EX360 rad
EX240 rad
2x BP MCP655 mod kits
Silverstone Slim DVD Drive bay
Acrylic

Things I need to order
BP Dual D5 Pump top
more Turbine Master fans
EK Uni Brackets for RES
250 Res

Questions, Comments and Recommendations are welcome!

Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 25, 2012)

Watching this project with my usual anticipation with your projects. 

Props for the Sabertooth! Love my P67 if the Z77 had a PCI slot I would be all over it(Not willing to let my PCI X-Fi Fatality go just yet)

Subbed of course!


----------



## Vego Actina (Aug 25, 2012)

subbed, want to see what u gona do with my fav case


----------



## Fuganater (Aug 28, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Watching this project with my usual anticipation with your projects.
> 
> Props for the Sabertooth! Love my P67 if the Z77 had a PCI slot I would be all over it(Not willing to let my PCI X-Fi Fatality go just yet)
> 
> Subbed of course!



Thanks! This is my 2nd P67 Sabertooth. I really like them.



Vego Actina said:


> subbed, want to see what u gona do with my fav case



haha thanks! My favorite too!


----------



## Fuganater (Aug 31, 2012)

*Radiator, Sleeving and LEDs*

I have been debating on weather or not I would paint the radiators or not for a while now. Here is what the unpainted rad looks like with the fans and painted grills.
















I didn't like the look so I decided to give the rad a make over.





















I'm glad the letters are still legible. 






With the fan grills on. These outside ones are just for looks and to protect the fins.











Fans attached.






Black fan grills on the inside fans. I was debating on painting the fans and inside grills but it would be a waste. By not painting them I can easily replace them and not worry about having to repaint them at a later time.






Got my MDPC-X sleeving in. I have no idea what the combo will be yet but I have lots of time to think about it.






The Yellow LEDs finally came in along with the 47 Ohm resistors for them.






I pulled one out right away and started testing with the vacuum tubes.





















I know they still look a little bit orange in the photos but they are a really nice amber yellow in person. They will look great with the other LED strips I have.


Now for a bit of sponsor news. I was talking to Bitspower several months ago and all of a sudden, they stopped replying to me. Well just a few days ago they finally wrote back and we are in talks again for parts. I hope to get all my fittings and the pump top from them.

I also finally got EK to bite. I started talking shop with them. Not sure all what they will be providing but I'm hoping for at least GPU blocks since PPCs took care of my radiators. 



What's coming next?

I'm going to finish modding the "thermal armor"  on the mobo this weekend. I want to get a nice clean fit.

I ordered a few sheets of aluminium to make a sturdy midplate. (There will probably be acrylic on top of it. I have not decided yet) 

I need to do more research into "wood veneer". Someone suggested that instead of using vinyl to give the case a more natural look. After looking at the prices, its not much more than the vinyl so I'm thinking hard about it. Here are 2 that I am looking at.

This one is already finished.
http://www.veneersupplies.com/products/Paper-Backed-Teak-Veneer-Quartersawn-4-x-8.html 

This one requires a finish.
http://wiusa.com/curvwood/Library-Files/teak__flat_cut.htm


That's it for today. Hopefully I can get some more done this weekend since its a long weekend but there isn't much left to do on the inside. I need to decide/figure out the veneer situation so I can get the outside done. Oh and I'm waiting for gold paint to arrive. Once I get that I can do the water blocks and some of the case exterior. 


Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 31, 2012)

TUBES!!! Awesome man, just awesome. Reminds of my Traynor Tube head I used to play bass thru on stage back in the day.
This Mod just keeps getting cooler!

Edit: Of course you need to think about heat with those little buggers. They will burn your fingerprints right off


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 31, 2012)

i want to buy it


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 4, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> TUBES!!! Awesome man, just awesome. Reminds of my Traynor Tube head I used to play bass thru on stage back in the day.
> This Mod just keeps getting cooler!
> 
> Edit: Of course you need to think about heat with those little buggers. They will burn your fingerprints right off



Thanks. There will be no heat from the tubes because they will not be powered. They are just for looks which is why I'm adding the LED to them.



Solaris17 said:


> i want to buy it



Ha! Well thanks!


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 5, 2012)

*Performance-PCs.com Sponsor Gear*







Performance-PCs.com will go down as the fastest company to ship sponsor gear ever! I placed my order and got it not even a week later. 

Here is the gear!






XSPC EX360 Multi Port and EX240 Multi Port











I like these rads because they have such a high FPI.






6 ports on each rad!






Up next is 2 Bitspower D5/655 mod kits











Installed on the stock pump tops. Temporary setup because I will be using a Bitspower Dual D5/655 pump top in the mod.











Finally the Silverstone Slim ODD and SSD/HDD bay. I really like this because I can fit my Slim ODD and up to 4 SSD/2.5" HDDs in it.

















Thats all from them. More modding in the next update.

Cheers till then,

Fuga


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 7, 2012)

*Choosing the Leather*

Now I need your opinion! I got 3 different types of Leather fabric and I'm not sure which one to use. I'm going to post a few pictures of each and I'd like to hear what you have to say!


Option 1:

On the door






Close up






On the mobo












Option 2:

On the door






Close up






On the mobo












Option 3:

On the door






Close up






On the mobo













Please leave your feedback! I really want to know what you guys thing. The leather will cover the door panels, the front bezel and the motherboard's "thermal armor". Hope to hear from you guys!!

Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 7, 2012)

I like Option 3 for the Motherboard. Should really make it "pop" Option 1 for the door. Same "shades" so ties together nicely. My opinion anyway.

 Are you going to be using the 50mm fan? I am just thinking they advise using it in WC'ing applications to get airflow going. Leather is gonna insulate it even further?

Edit: Read your "Parts List" I see it's on there. Which leads me to what fan are you using?(I need a new one, this cheap Fractal Design I have is junk)


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome build! I agree with INSTG8R on the leather choices


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 7, 2012)

agree with the above and nice touch with the leather.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 7, 2012)

Yep same here with leather choice


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 7, 2012)

subbed!!
i really like the rusty effect


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 8, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> I like Option 3 for the Motherboard. Should really make it "pop" Option 1 for the door. Same "shades" so ties together nicely. My opinion anyway.
> 
> Are you going to be using the 50mm fan? I am just thinking they advise using it in WC'ing applications to get airflow going. Leather is gonna insulate it even further?
> 
> Edit: Read your "Parts List" I see it's on there. Which leads me to what fan are you using?(I need a new one, this cheap Fractal Design I have is junk)



Well they all agree with you lol. Here is the fan I just ordered today: http://www.xoxide.com/gelid-silent550mm-casefan.html  IDK how it will do but there is only 1 way to find out.



m1dg3t said:


> Awesome build! I agree with INSTG8R on the leather choices





Solaris17 said:


> agree with the above and nice touch with the leather.





Bo$$ said:


> Yep same here with leather choice



Thanks guys.



AhokZYashA said:


> subbed!!
> i really like the rusty effect



Thanks for the sub!

Thank you everyone for taking the time to vote!! Its pretty much come down to 1 and 3 where where the 2 that I liked to begin with. I'm going to go with option 1 because it is a bit more subtle and it won't take your attention away from the accent parts that I'll be painting. Some people have expressed concern with putting leather on the armor as it would heat up the mobo too much. The Sabertooth P67 is already a hot mobo to begin with and adding another layer of insulation might not be the best idea so I'm painting it to match the interior of the case.

 A modding update is coming very soon!


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 8, 2012)

What can I say I got an eye for it 

That looks like a pretty decent fan. My choices in 50mm fans are pretty limited availability. I will probably just end with Fractals new one with the Hydro Bearing(the original version the bearing was pretty much doomed from the beginning) They are cheap either way no loss really.

There was a pretty decent SilenX vendor here at one time but no 50's to be found(and I have some old "thick" 60's )

I don't find my Sabertooth gets all that warm "under the hood" Maybe the Fractal is doing a good job?


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 8, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> What can I say I got an eye for it
> 
> That looks like a pretty decent fan. My choices in 50mm fans are pretty limited availability. I will probably just end with Fractals new one with the Hydro Bearing(the original version the bearing was pretty much doomed from the beginning) They are cheap either way no loss really.
> 
> ...



Well I have the same mobo in my gaming rig and I always get popups about temps so maybe the fan really does make a difference.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 8, 2012)

Never had a single Pop Up(It Pops UP??.) Not seen any temps better than say Mid-40's Other than the VRM of course.  If it's on water it just lost it's main source of airflow. They did think this design thru really IMO. Not just a fancy gimmick. 

Get a fan on there. That's what the hole is there for


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 8, 2012)

sub!


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 9, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Never had a single Pop Up(It Pops UP??.) Not seen any temps better than say Mid-40's Other than the VRM of course.  If it's on water it just lost it's main source of airflow. They did think this design thru really IMO. Not just a fancy gimmick.
> 
> Get a fan on there. That's what the hole is there for



The AI suite gives pop up warnings when I'm gaming. Parts of the mobo get uber hot when you don't have that assist fan on.



de.das.dude said:


> sub!



Thanks for the sub bud!


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 9, 2012)

I got tons of work done so this update might be a bit big.... sorry but at least it has lots of pictures for you 

Up first is the 50mm assist fan for the mobo.







You can see that the cable is quite long. So I need to fix that.






After I got it to the correct length I plugged it in and the wire instantly broke at the connector.






So I did it again thinking I screwed up but it happened again! So the fan is in the trash now and I ordered a new one from Xoxide and hopefully it will be better quality.


I cut and straightened out the part of the thermal armor by the MOS block. Looks good now.











Here is a shot of the RAM. Nice Corsair Dominator!











I wanted to do a test fit so here are all the blocks on the mobo.






Time for some sleeving so I got out my trusty box of MDPC-X sleeving and went to work. This color works best I think to kinda match the rust. 
















Next I painted the 360 and 240 rad, mounted the grills and fans on them and sleeved the fans. I'm short a few fans and fan grills so the 240 does not have them on it yet.






I also painted the XSPC rad brackets.











I've heard good things about the LutroO sleeving tool so I figured I'd pick one up and try it out. I'll be using it for the PSU sleeving.







Since I decided to paint the thermal armor to match the interior of the case I wanted to remove some of the little indentations on it. So I got out the Bondo and lathered it on.































Next I sanded it down just a little bit because I wanted to keep some of the imperfections. 









































I then coated it with primer and the iron paint.






And here it is after a few coats of the rust solution stuff.
















Put some clear coat on and put it back on the mobo.

































That's all for this update. 

Here is what I'm currently waiting for to arrive:
Gold paint
Spray adhesive
50mm Fan
120mm Fan grills
Lamptron FC10

I'm sure there is more but that's all I can think of right now. I'm travelling for the next few days so I probably won't have any work done till next weekend. Hope your enjoying the mod.

Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 9, 2012)

Fuganater said:


> The AI suite gives pop up warnings when I'm gaming. Parts of the mobo get uber hot when you don't have that assist fan on.!



Heh had no idea it did that. Good to know


The Mobo looks awesome! Very clever idea that turned out fantastic  

Sorry your first fan didn't work out. When I order a new one for mine I "may" make an attempt at shortening the wires. I just left mine iin the twist tie it came out of the package in it's sleeved so it's not all that iintrusive anyway.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 9, 2012)

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a190/Fuganater987/Project Steampunkd TJ11/DSC02969.jpg

i find it better to cut and shorten wires from midwau, since it will be hid in the sleeving anyways!


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 9, 2012)

Now I would probably do it "the hard way" and unsolder them, cut them and solder them back on


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 9, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Now I would probably do it "the hard way" and unsolder them, cut them and solder them back on



they are hardly soldered on. they are crimped on to the wires. the pin itselfs wraps around the wire. impossible to remove.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 9, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> they are hardly soldered on. they are crimped on to the wires. the pin itselfs wraps around the wire. impossible to remove.



Oh you misunderstood me I said "The Hard Way" I am talking about unsoldering the OTHER end. As in the terminals


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 9, 2012)

can i lick it?


is that weird no one else gets that? Iv wanted to lick rubys too they look really good.

I cant be the only one.


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 12, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a190/Fuganater987/Project Steampunkd TJ11/DSC02969.jpg
> 
> i find it better to cut and shorten wires from midwau, since it will be hid in the sleeving anyways!



Ah I see what you mean. I'll see how the new fan works out and if not I'll give that a shot. Thanks!


----------



## adulaamin (Sep 12, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Now I would probably do it "the hard way" and unsolder them, cut them and solder them back on



This is also what I did whit my Scyth GT fans when I shortened the wires and sleeved them. I tried the cut in the middle but then I had a hard time getting the wire through the sleeve coz of the "bump" midway through...


----------



## steamboatbob (Sep 14, 2012)

Damn thats good work,  Was it easy to remove the thermal armour from the MOBO as im thinking of doing the same to mine ????


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 18, 2012)

steamboatbob said:


> Damn thats good work,  Was it easy to remove the thermal armour from the MOBO as im thinking of doing the same to mine ????



Its only held on by about 8 screws.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 18, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> can i lick it?
> 
> 
> is that weird no one else gets that? Iv wanted to lick rubys too they look really good.
> ...



i feel you bro.

not just rubys. any clear gemstone makes me wanna lick em


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry for the delay in updates. We took a trip to South Africa for some medical appointments last week. Got to do a ton of things down there including visiting a Lion Park!! Was pretty cool to be able to pet some lion cubs.












On with the modding!

I picked up some UN Radiator mounting brackets which are so freaking awesome. They allow you to mount a radiator in your 5.25" bays.






And here it is.











Above it I put the Silverstone Slim DVD drive bay. The rad is touching it because I have to have enough room below the rad to put the pumps.







I decided to install all the rads to see how everything would fit. Here is the 4x120






A surprise will be going in this vacant spot 






And the 3x120






Installed the PSU to make sure I had enough clearance for the connectors.






Indeed. There is enough room!







Somehow I forgot to do the rust effect to the back of the mobo tray so that is going on right now. Once its done I can clear coat it and it will be good to go.







I've been doing lots and lots of thinking on how I am going to run the loop. I figured that I need to bring the loop through the midplate twice but I didn't want you to be able to see it the second time. So I measured and drilled a hole above the 4x120 rad and connected it with a Bitspower D-Plug for now. I ordered a 25mm extension to go there.












And here you can see where the pumps will be. I measured and the Bitspower dual D5 pump top _should_ fit under it. If not, I ordered a second EK D5 pump top and ill connect them together using some 90 degree fittings and extensions. 











I received my Lamptron FC10 too! I'll be doing a review on it soon.







The last bit for this update are the door panels. I like the 4 small windows in the bottom of the side panels for the rads to get air but I decided to make them into one big window.











Then I added some MNPCTECH Round Modder's Mesh.





















That's it for today. I have the spray adhesive coming for gluing the leather fabric to the case and the gold spray paint for the accents and the water blocks. That should all be here Friday so I can do a good bit of work this weekend. I'm also hoping that the pump tops get here by this weekend too so I can do some more testing to figure out exactly what I'm going to do. 

Cheers till then,

Fuga


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 20, 2012)

Coming along nicely! Thanks for the updates/pix


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 21, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Coming along nicely! Thanks for the updates/pix



Thanks!

Made myself a little banner.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 22, 2012)

Looking amazing!


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 24, 2012)

Sweet banner Fuganater!


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 24, 2012)

Looking great! The nixie tube fan controller should go well with the tubes you are going to be adding.


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 25, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Looking amazing!



Thanks!



m1dg3t said:


> Sweet banner Fuganater!



Thanks!



Random Murderer said:


> Looking great! The nixie tube fan controller should go well with the tubes you are going to be adding.



I hope so.


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 25, 2012)

This past week I have really been trying to use my DSLR Sony A350 better. I'm doing alot more manual shots to try and get better pictures. After this update let me know what you guys think.

Here are some pratice shots.

































Now for the real update. I forgot to mention I got a 50mm fan for the motherboard.

















I also ordered some cable clips that I saw in another build. I think they will help to keep all my cables nice and straight.












I orderd several sheets of 1mm aluminum so I could make a mid plate. (Got lots of extra incase I screw up.






Measured and marked.






Now I didn't take any of the cutting and bending as that is boring. So this is what it looked like after that.











Pretty level






After that I had to find a way to keep it stable so I added some tabs. I attached them with some JB weld. These ones will be secured to the 5.25" bays.






And this one is just to keep it in place.











Now it sits nice and flush.







Now you saw where I am putting the pumps so I drilled a hole for the fill port to the pumps.






And attached the pump.







Next I marked the spots for the fan holes. They are actually a little bit smaller than the 180mm fans because I need the floor space for cables, tubing holes and acessories but it won't effect the performance too much.






I still need to mark it but I have to cut some away under the 24-pin connector for the cable.







I sleeved the 24-pin cable and 8-pin cable.






The heatshrink isn't great so I may redo that.











Then I did some cable managment with some P-Clips












And the rainy season is back here in the Congo! We get some decent sunsets because of the weather.

















Now for some more pratice shots.
























































And the best molex pin remover ever!!!







Sorry for all the photos but the only way to get better is to practice!

Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 25, 2012)

That 50mm fan looks to be great. 4000rpm, nice bearing, decent noise level and great CFM as well.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 25, 2012)

I am very excited to see how this turns out!


----------



## radrok (Sep 25, 2012)

The paint effect is awesome, this build is going to be unique 

If you are going to redo the sleeving why don't you try some heatshrinkless sleeving? It would look fantastic on this kind of build


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 26, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> That 50mm fan looks to be great. 4000rpm, nice bearing, decent noise level and great CFM as well.



Ya it is super quiet. Can't even hear it when at full power.



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I am very excited to see how this turns out!



Thanks me too!



radrok said:


> The paint effect is awesome, this build is going to be unique
> 
> If you are going to redo the sleeving why don't you try some heatshrinkless sleeving? It would look fantastic on this kind of build



I actually was working on redoing the ones you can see on the mobo to sleeveless when you commented last night. Pics in the next update.


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 26, 2012)

Pix are looking good! I really liked the cloud ones 

Were they snapped from inside? Not sure if I see some reflection or just hallucinating  Either way, me like 

Nice work with the bottom "plate" and fillport for the pump! Big improvement IMO


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 26, 2012)

First off, you must have taken a break from modding because your work looks a little rusty.   

Seriously folks, this is going to look real steampunk.  Amazing stuff. 

And dude, you live in Africa?!?!  You got to pet lion cubs!?!? 

Man, some guys got all the luck.


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 27, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Pix are looking good! I really liked the cloud ones
> 
> Were they snapped from inside? Not sure if I see some reflection or just hallucinating  Either way, me like
> 
> Nice work with the bottom "plate" and fillport for the pump! Big improvement IMO



Ya the shots of the sunset were taken by my wife through the window. I didn't notice till I had already uploaded them. I'll try to get better ones soon.



PopcornMachine said:


> First off, you must have taken a break from modding because your work looks a little rusty.
> 
> Seriously folks, this is going to look real steampunk.  Amazing stuff.
> 
> ...



lol. Ya we are here till December then off to the next adventure. I wouldn't call it luck.... nothing really lucky about living were we do. The DRC is probably one of the worst countries in the world to be. (aside from the warzone).


----------



## HammerON (Sep 27, 2012)

Sub'd
Looking great so far (and original)!!!
Pics look good. You are right. It is all about practicing (and a good light source).


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 27, 2012)

Lol No worries Fuganater! Was being overly critical  They would make for a nice wallpaper/screensaver! 

Dude that sounds kinda scary! What part of Africa are you in? In case I missed it, apologies


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 27, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Sub'd
> Looking great so far (and original)!!!
> Pics look good. You are right. It is all about practicing (and a good light source).



Thanks!



m1dg3t said:


> Lol No worries Fuganater! Was being overly critical  They would make for a nice wallpaper/screensaver!
> 
> Dude that sounds kinda scary! What part of Africa are you in? In case I missed it, apologies



I live in the DRC right now but we were down in South Africa for some medical appointments and took some trips while we were down there.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 27, 2012)

Fuganater said:


> lol. Ya we are here till December then off to the next adventure. I wouldn't call it luck.... nothing really lucky about living were we do. The DRC is probably one of the worst countries in the world to be. (aside from the warzone).



Yeah, I kinda I know it's not a picnic down there.  But still, it's Africa!  And lion cubs!

Good job anyway.


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 28, 2012)

DRC; Had to Google that fuganater lol I thought it was Congo but wasn't sure  I'm not very familiar with Africas geography unfortunately but the vids/pics we get over here the place looks beautifull! Of course there is a lot of "not so nice" places but there are also lots of places you wont find anywhere else on earth! 

I hope things continue to progress there and the people continue to rise above the ignorance/hatred/greed...


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 30, 2012)

Here is another big update for y'all!

Finally got my paint and 3M glue in!

2 types of gold. I will ony be using the Rust-Oleum one though.






And the glue.






I also got in the Bitspower Dual Pump Top






I had to take one of the Acrylic layers off the bottom so the pump top would fit under the 240mm rad in the bays.






Put the pumps on with the Bitspower Mod Kit.






50mm fan grill. Not sure if I will use this or not.






Some fan cables. 1 for each rad.






EK Uni Brackets for the Res (These are so I can mount the res to the 5.25" bays)






And some thermal cleaner so I can get some nice clean chips.








Now for the modding!

I decided to venture in to heatshrinkless cables for the ones you can see at least. Here is my journey. 

All the sleeve ready to go.






You have to have the sleeve almost touch the 2 prongs on the ATX pin.






I put some electrical tape on between 1/4" and 1/8" away from the end of the sleeve to keep the sleeving tight and to use as a guide.






Next you use a soldering iron to melt the sleeve to the ATX pin. Don't melt more that what is marked. (Obv the tape is in the way)






Now all you have to do is melt it just a bit more to make it cone shaped basically to fit into the connector.






And here it is all done.






Here is how my 24-pin cable came out.











And the 8-pin







I cut the holes for the fans in the mid plate and a cut-out for the 24-pin cable.












I made this photo so I could figure out which leather I would use for the midplate. I decided on the top one.







Here is how I was originally going to have the cables for the GPUs






But since I'm going heatshrinkless I can't do that so I did this instead.






2 of the cables were straight 6-pin cables but the other 2 were made for 1 GPU each so I had to cut off the extra link.












Now for a sweet mod!






Coming apart...






Presto Chango!!











Did the same thing to the MOFSET block.






Then I painted the SB heatsink.











Looks good!






And then the 50mm fan.
















Now that all really ads some pop to the motherboard.


Since I decided to use the darker leather on the doors and here is what the first one looks like.






I also painted the mesh for the bottom gold too. Will be installed in the next update.







That's it for this update.

I'm working on the pump placement and routing to get the water from the res to the pumps effectively. Might need to do some fancy piping under the midplate with extensions and angled adapters... Hopefully some more gear will arrive this week so I can keep moving!

Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## HammerON (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice update
The Ek water block looks great!!!


----------



## lonewolf (Oct 1, 2012)

awsome so far waiting for the next update.


----------



## radrok (Oct 1, 2012)

The heatshrinkless sleeves are just beautiful


----------



## m1dg3t (Oct 1, 2012)

Keeps looking better & better Fuganater! The gold accents is a great touch! It contrasts well with the other colours 

Keep up the great work! 

Edit: Nice work with the sleeving, cheers for the tip with the tape!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 1, 2012)

What did you use to melt it?


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 1, 2012)

t_ski said:


> What did you use to melt it?





Fuganater said:


> Next you use a soldering iron to melt the sleeve to the ATX pin. Don't melt more that what is marked. (Obv the tape is in the way)


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 1, 2012)

Coming along nicely!


----------



## Guitar (Oct 4, 2012)

This is a top notch build! Great work.


----------



## patrico (Oct 4, 2012)

love it,    
wow that looks class cant wait for the finished look,    big thumbs up, great work


----------



## Fuganater (Oct 6, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> i find it better to cut and shorten wires from midwau, since it will be hid in the sleeving anyways!



New fan worked out fine. Other fan was just crap.



HammerON said:


> Nice update
> The Ek water block looks great!!!



Thanks!



lonewolf said:


> awsome so far waiting for the next update.



Thanks! Check back tomorrow.



radrok said:


> The heatshrinkless sleeves are just beautiful



Thanks!



m1dg3t said:


> Keeps looking better & better Fuganater! The gold accents is a great touch! It contrasts well with the other colours
> 
> Keep up the great work!
> 
> Edit: Nice work with the sleeving, cheers for the tip with the tape!



Thanks!



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Coming along nicely!



Thanks!



Guitarrassdeamor said:


> This is a top notch build! Great work.



Thanks!



patrico said:


> love it,
> wow that looks class cant wait for the finished look,    big thumbs up, great work



Thanks!! I hope to be done soon.


----------



## Fuganater (Oct 8, 2012)

Happy to say that EK is sponsoring my build!!






Gregor was able to send me a few things. EK-Multioption 250 Basic Res, 8x 90 Degree rotary fittings and a T-Shirt.

















Now for the update. It is kinda big because I have not had time to write it up so here goes.

I had to figure out a way to get the water from the res into the dual pump top. A direct run would not work so here is what I had to fashion out of fittings I had laying around. Kinda ugly but it works and its out of sight.






Got out my Curcial M4 128GB SSD and installed it on the Silverstone bay.






Found a 320GB HDD so I'll put that on there for now. I'm trying to get a 512GB SSD for games.






Now to figure out how to wire them all and make it look good...











I also cut the Slim ODD cable so only the power cable is left. I have to use a longer SATA cable than what came with it.







The 3-cable and 4-cable clips came in.











Added a bunch of them to the PCI-E cables and they look pretty good.












I finally got all the holes cut in the midplate so I put the leather on it.






Then I used a furniture marker to color the edges since its fabric and the back of the leather is white.











I like it.












Now for a fun mod. Old GTX 560Ti backplates.






Traced






Cutting and drilling is boring so I skipped that part... and now we have... leather backplates!






And gold brackets






I also covered the SLI bridge with some leather.






Looking good IMO...







I put the res in and added some random fitting to see how it will all work.






















I had to make some brackets for the midplate to keep it level. The 24-pin cable pulls it down a bit in the back. Pics later of how they are mounted. (Ya I forgot to take them...)






But here is how it looks from the front.








Top panel before...






And after!






Paint the mesh gold and it looks great!







Painted all the thumb screws gold.






And installed.












Random shot...







Vacuum tubes!!






Playing around with how they will be sitting. (Not sure of final setup yet)











Cut the leds off the bottom so they sit flat on the midplate. I'll drill a hole under them for the LED.
















I cut some small pieces of acrylic to hold the LEDs under the mid plate.

















PROBLEM! I bought Yellow single LEDs instead of Amber so they don't match!!






I put in a order yesterday for some Amber ones and resistors. 


I think we need some lighting.











Using a fan bus to power the LEDs
















I bought 2 of these new ones since I only have 1 of the above one. (They have to be the same since I'm OCD like that)







I'm not set on only having Amber lights so lets add some switches so I can have white too!











Start making cables.






Finished. (More pics of this later)







Finally the rainy season is here! (It rains every... single... day...)








That's it for now! I have some more stuff coming this week so next weekend I will be busy. 

Cheers till then,

Fuga


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 8, 2012)

First let me say the vacuum tubes are a brilliant design idea.

Overall though, it's now an old rusty thing with a stylish leather jacket.

It'll fit right in with guys over at the country club.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 9, 2012)

Fuganater said:


> The 3-cable and 4-cable clips came in.
> 
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a190/Fuganater987/Project Steampunkd TJ11/DSC03900.jpg
> 
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a190/Fuganater987/Project Steampunkd TJ11/DSC03901.jpg



Can you provide some more info on these?  One of the reasons I have not bought extensions for my rig are because I don't like how single-braided cables can look messy.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 9, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Can you provide some more info on these?  One of the reasons I have not bought extensions for my rig are because I don't like how single-braided cables can look messy.



They were inspired by the same type of clip used on spark plug inductors.
they can be found at FrozenCPU, Xoxide, and other places as well. I've seen them for bundles of 3 or 4 conductors, as well as versions that hold SATA cables.


----------



## Fuganater (Oct 10, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> First let me say the vacuum tubes are a brilliant design idea.
> 
> Overall though, it's now an old rusty thing with a stylish leather jacket.
> 
> It'll fit right in with guys over at the country club.



Thanks! Can't wait to light them up.



t_ski said:


> Can you provide some more info on these?  One of the reasons I have not bought extensions for my rig are because I don't like how single-braided cables can look messy.



I never use extensions FYI. I either sleeve what came with the PSU or I make my own PSU cables. They work great and are super cheap. Pick some up.



Random Murderer said:


> They were inspired by the same type of clip used on spark plug inductors.
> they can be found at FrozenCPU, Xoxide, and other places as well. I've seen them for bundles of 3 or 4 conductors, as well as versions that hold SATA cables.



I got mine from PPCs.


----------



## Fuganater (Oct 13, 2012)

Not a big update but an exciting one. 

I wanted something to put behind the 2nd PSU bracket that looked cool so I made a stand.







Drilled a hole and covered it with leather.






And added a vacuum tube. I drilled out the bottom so I can put several LEDs in it to make it super bright.







Next up was to mod the EK-Multioption Basic 250 Res. I actually got some of this idea from B Negative.

Cut some leather.






And tested how it looked. Hmm needs something






Got a piece of aluminium. 






Cut it and filed the edges






Painted it gold and cut a slot in the leather.






Taped off the res






Pained the end caps gold too







Put it all together and what do you get??











Not to toot my own horn but it looks freaking awesome. There will be 2 LED stop fittings in the top to illuminate the water inside.

Minor thing but I need move the top clamp up...







Thanks it! I changed up some things in an old build to get some more fittings for this one. I'll hopefully have some pipe next week so I can get the water going. Also my laser cut parts should be here the end of next week!

Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 13, 2012)

The leather and gold accents really make the system 'pop.'
Cant wait to see it with lit tubes!


----------



## Fuganater (Oct 17, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> The leather and gold accents really make the system 'pop.'
> Cant wait to see it with lit tubes!



Thanks!


Little bit of work this week.

Got a package from Nils







I've been asked by several people for a pic of the whole case. Here it is.












I forgot to post a pic of the back of the mobo panel with the cabling and mid plate supports.






I installed the PSU and connected all the wires. Here is what it looks like.







I put the back side panel on to see how it looks.











I may make something to hide the PSU...







I put the 240 rad back in the case and ran all the wires to the FC10. Still need to zip some of the wires together. 












I learned that I can connect a Bitspower thermal probe stopp fitting to my FC10 so I did. I used one of the open ports on the EX360 Multiport rad.












And I decided the fan in the roof of the case needed painted.






Looks better now.








Still more to do. Some of my packages were delayed so I might need another 2 weeks to finish this. 


Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 17, 2012)

Truly fantastic.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 17, 2012)

Man this project is truely epic, you should be very proud of yourself!


----------



## Fuganater (Oct 22, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Truly fantastic.



Thanks!



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Man this project is truely epic, you should be very proud of yourself!



Thanks!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Fuganater said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



it is a pretty nice mod but personally i would of made those rusted fan guards purely visible and probably taken the casing and fan of that PSU and had it steampunked aswell

did you think of putting Valve Tops as fan speed adjustments? Maybe Vacuum Tube Radio Station Controls


----------



## Fuganater (Oct 22, 2012)

Fan speed is controlled by the Lamptron FC10 which uses a remote. If I used a FC5V2 or FC6 I would have modded the knobs.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Fuganater said:


> Fan speed is controlled by the Lamptron FC10 which uses a remote. If I used a FC5V2 or FC6 I would have modded the knobs.



just thought of as additional touches to your good build already.

hows it coming along actually? anymore pics of it?


----------



## Fuganater (Oct 22, 2012)

Update coming tonight I think. I have to upload my photos at work because internet at home is crap. (Stupid African ISP). 

I'll give you a sneak peek for being so active in my log


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Fuganater said:


> Update coming tonight I think. I have to upload my photos at work because internet at home is crap. (Stupid African ISP).
> 
> I'll give you a sneak peek for being so active in my log
> 
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a190/Fuganater987/Project Steampunkd TJ11/DSC04117.jpg



very nice ill say, sort of reminds me of the Computer on BATMAN: the animated series

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HARDAC


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 22, 2012)

hey Fuga, will you be scratching/roughing up the leather to make it look old and such?
the clean leather kinda sticks out, dont know if that is what you wanted.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 22, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> hey Fuga, will you be scratching/roughing up the leather to make it look old and such?
> the clean leather kinda sticks out, dont know if that is what you wanted.



worn leather look youre saying? hmm not bad


----------



## dude12564 (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks amazing! Nice work - excited to see how it'll turn out =]


----------



## Fuganater (Oct 22, 2012)

No plans to rough it up. I'm going for a clean look. It blends together quite well so far. 




dude12564 said:


> Looks amazing! Nice work - excited to see how it'll turn out =]



Thanks!


----------



## Fuganater (Oct 23, 2012)

Things have been pretty busy for me so sorry for the delayed update. I try to do at least one update a week but sometimes that doesn't happen. Lately, Photobucket won't let me upload from home. Probably because of my shotty internet. Oh well, On with the modding!


I got a few things in the mail.

Gorilla Glue (This actually didn't work so I picked up a different kind)






You all wanted it so here it is. Copper tubing and a bender.






Another bender which I need to mod to accept the 12mm tubing and a cutter. The cutter is for hard tubing so I have to be careful when cutting the copper.






Modders Mesh






LEDs and LED strip






Acrylic order from Thomas at White Light Laser. He threw in tons of extra gears and stuff at no extra cost 
















Maybe for a future military mod?







These grills are for the vets on the doors. I painted them gold.






And glued them on. Pics later once they are dry.







I got my dual channel EK-RAM Dominator block so I painted it gold.

















Random side panel shot







Added some foam under the pumps.







Got the FC10 installed and the DVD drive






I then made my own power cables for the DVD drive and 4x HDD/SSDs. Sleeved it and make it look as pretty as I could.







I need to cut some holes in the mobo tray for all the cables. I'm still filing but here are the marks.







Now to make the custom front panel.
















All cut






Epic fail. I used too big of a hole saw...






Remade!






Perfect fit.






Trimmed off the wings. I was going to fold them in but it would have been more work.






The big hole in the middle will be covered with gold mesh just like the side panels. The entire front panel will be coverd by leather to match the doors.

The big hole looks a bit crooked... After getting out the square, it is. I'll be cutting/filing that soon.







Cut and filed the DVD slot






Drilled all the holes for the FC LEDs to show through







So those LEDs I ordered... look freaking orange again! They say amber though. I ordered some more from a different place, well same place I got the LED strips from so hopefully they will match. They are from Hong Kong though so shipping takes like 2 weeks.







So out of the acrylic parts there were 2 big gears. Here is where they go.






Paint them gold.






They looks good. Also you can see a small gear around the fill port.







I also had gears made for the power buttons.








Thats it for this update. My to do list is getting shorter every day but I keep adding one or 2 things a day... but thats modding for you. Only things I'm waiting on is the fittings for the tubing and new LEDs.

Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 23, 2012)

Coming along very well!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 23, 2012)

Great Ceasar's Ghost!  You continue to outdo yourself man! 

First tubes, now gears.  What will surprise next? 

Looking great, but awaiting more changes.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 23, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Great Ceasar's Ghost!










That's me being political. Normally I would go with the albino ape. I like that one better.




PopcornMachine said:


> You continue to outdo yourself man!
> 
> First tubes, now gears.  What will surprise next?
> 
> Looking great, but awaiting more changes.



Gear/sprocket-powered fans? that would be badass!
Have one high-torque motor that drives a gear that then drives other smaller gears and ends up powering multiple fans. Talk about steampunk!
Wait, no, you can't do that. I want to do it! Then again I probably won't follow-through. Take it and do it. NOW!

Sorry. This is me on two hours of sleep...


----------



## m1dg3t (Oct 25, 2012)

Fuganter; I hate you s0000oo much right now! J/K  

I hope those tubes were dead before you started modding them, some of them are quite valuable in the audio world  Can you not give the steampUnk treatment to the PSU as well? Had a thought, is it possible to rotate the CPU/RAM blocks 180? Maybe accent the channels on the block faces with some brown or black paint? To me they would look better rotated for some reason, i'm an idiot though so yeah! 

Hard lines =


----------



## Fuganater (Oct 29, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Coming along very well!



Thanks!



PopcornMachine said:


> Great Ceasar's Ghost!  You continue to outdo yourself man!
> 
> First tubes, now gears.  What will surprise next?
> 
> Looking great, but awaiting more changes.



Thanks! Maybe something today when I post the update.



Random Murderer said:


> That's me being political. Normally I would go with the albino ape. I like that one better.
> 
> Gear/sprocket-powered fans? that would be badass!
> Have one high-torque motor that drives a gear that then drives other smaller gears and ends up powering multiple fans. Talk about steampunk!
> ...



lol. no time to motorize gears. I would if I could. 



m1dg3t said:


> Fuganter; I hate you s0000oo much right now! J/K
> 
> I hope those tubes were dead before you started modding them, some of them are quite valuable in the audio world  Can you not give the steampUnk treatment to the PSU as well? Had a thought, is it possible to rotate the CPU/RAM blocks 180? Maybe accent the channels on the block faces with some brown or black paint? To me they would look better rotated for some reason, i'm an idiot though so yeah!
> 
> Hard lines =



lol thanks. No idea about the tubes. I got them for shipping from a friend on another forum. If I rotate the blocks the logo will be wrong.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 29, 2012)

Fuganater said:


> Thats it for this update. My to do list is getting shorter every day but I keep adding one or 2 things a day... but thats modding for you. Only things I'm waiting on is the fittings for the tubing and new LEDs.



Wow.  Best themed case job I've seen yet.  Keep up the steam!


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 29, 2012)

Fuga, was thinking about the LEDs you got for illuminating the tubes, and that "orange" color you're complaining about is actually closer to the actual color of a glowing tube than yellow would be. If you want, I can take a picture of my tube amp in the dark so you can see the tubes glowing.


----------



## Fuganater (Oct 29, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Wow.  Best themed case job I've seen yet.  Keep up the steam!



Thanks!



Random Murderer said:


> Fuga, was thinking about the LEDs you got for illuminating the tubes, and that "orange" color you're complaining about is actually closer to the actual color of a glowing tube than yellow would be. If you want, I can take a picture of my tube amp in the dark so you can see the tubes glowing.



Please do!


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 29, 2012)

Fuganater said:


> Please do!



Alright, expect them tonight.


----------



## Fuganater (Oct 29, 2012)

Been working hard to get everything done.

Here is the glue I ended up using. it works great.







Got my Bitspower Multi-Link adapters in.







Bit of bad news... FC10 broke. I think it broke when I way trying to push it into the 5.25" bays. its a tight fit and my finger slipped and hit one of the vacuum tubes. Lamptron is sending me 2 new ones 







I started the piping. Left pipe is from the pump top outlet to the 240 rad. Right pipe is from the 240 rad to the 480 rad. 






Right side has a small dent. I may replace this pipe but you can't see it with the front panel on.






First connection on the mobo.






2nd






3rd & 4th






Inside the case with the 5th tube






Last tube from the GPU to the res







More fittings came in!







Here is the grill for the 50 mm fan







Drain port. there is a T line between the 360 and 480 radiator. 







LEDs on



























Now for the front panel. I used JB Weld to hold it in place.






BAH! A gap...






Add more JB Weld











And then sand the hell out of it.





















Now that that is done I need to add the leather and grill. I like it!






















I picked up some old gauges. Not sure if I am even going to use them but they were $10...






Testing...
















Add some tubes





































I threw a blue LED in the res to see what it would look like.






Underexposed







No idea how to hide these cables from the front I/O ports...







My fill port 







And finally I flushed all the blocks to make sure no crud was in there.







More to come soon. I got my LEDs in today so I'm going to start working on that ASAP.

Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 30, 2012)

those tubes look damn sexy


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry Fuga, you're going to have to wait for the pics. I took a few last night and then couldn't find the transfer cable
It's looking damn nice though. I like the idea of the gauges, but if I were to choose, it would be the two that are bigger than the rest and a a bit rusty. Just seems like they would suit "Steampunk" better.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 30, 2012)

Fuganater said:


> Right side has a small dent. I may replace this pipe but you can't see it with the front panel on.



Nothing says steampunk like a dent. 

Don't worry 'bout it. 

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Initialised (Oct 31, 2012)

Is there any chance you can get me a shot of the FC10 displaying 1337?






Please?


----------



## Fuganater (Oct 31, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> those tubes look damn sexy



Thanks!



Random Murderer said:


> Sorry Fuga, you're going to have to wait for the pics. I took a few last night and then couldn't find the transfer cable
> It's looking damn nice though. I like the idea of the gauges, but if I were to choose, it would be the two that are bigger than the rest and a a bit rusty. Just seems like they would suit "Steampunk" better.



 ok. I got the new Amber LEDs in last night and they look pretty nice. I may only use 1 of the gagues if any. I'm focusing more on the clockwork part and not the industrial part of Steampunk.



PopcornMachine said:


> Nothing says steampunk like a dent.
> 
> Don't worry 'bout it.
> 
> Thanks for the pics.



Thanks!



Initialised said:


> Is there any chance you can get me a shot of the FC10 displaying 1337? Please?



Once I get my new tube I can try. No promises though.


----------



## Initialised (Oct 31, 2012)

Never mind, did it, 7V on a 2600RPM fan, camera in burst mode!






Nice little unit!


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 31, 2012)

I think you may be able to fix the "broken" FC10. As long as you didn't physically break the seal on the tube, it should be fine. Try opening the unit up and seeing if the tube unseated from its socket.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2012)

This is one of the BEST case mods I have ever seen! Keep up the GREAT work! I have always loved the steampunk look


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 31, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is one of the BEST case mods I have ever seen! Keep up the GREAT work! I have always loved the steampunk look



If there are any case mod competitions offering $, this would take the prize.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Oct 31, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> If there are any case mod competitions offering $, this would take the prize.



100% agree...this build is absolutely gorgeous.  However, I will say that I don't personally like the look of the gauges, at least how they are currently being implemented.  Not sure if others feel the same way.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 31, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> 100% agree...this build is absolutely gorgeous.  However, I will say that I don't personally like the look of the gauges, at least how they are currently being implemented.  Not sure if others feel the same way.



Personally, I think they are a really nice theme touch, even if not functonal.  One should appear integrated with the resevoir, and it'd be cool to see one near the CPU.  

...even better if old temp gages could be found and used (and functional).


----------



## m1dg3t (Oct 31, 2012)

Fuga, whats your addy again? Me and my midget n1nj4 army R cumming to take it away! 

Few things, IF i may  Although i like the look of the gauges i personally don't feel they fit this particular build. I hope the blue/white LEDs were for testing porpoises only. Your build would look better, IMHO, with a nice warm/inviting amber glow to the whole box, which i think is your end goal so disregard this comment. Maybe lol. Regarding the cables for the front I/O, can you not give them the same clip treatment as the others? I think as long as you "bundle" them nicely they'd be OK. Even if just hanging out on the backside hahaha

Nice work with the tubes! I know how much of a bitch it can be working with copper piping  Something you could try is once you figure the length of tube, before bending, plug one end with tissue paper or similar and then fill the tube with water and cap off the other end, stick it in the freezer and viola! Or pack it full of sand. Temporary budget mandrell bends! Maybe you can get a idea/tip or 2 from here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tube_bending

Keep up the great work man! 

Edit: Wood dowling may also suffice for cheap mandrel solution, if you can get the material pliable enough to conform to the bend without snapping


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 31, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Personally, I think they are a really nice theme touch, even if not functonal.  One should appear integrated with the resevoir, and it'd be cool to see one near the CPU.
> 
> ...even better if old temp gages could be found and used (and functional).



Bah, needz moar TUBEZ!


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 31, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Bah, needz moar TUBEZ!



It's STEAM, baby!


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 31, 2012)

EDIT: I was just thinking could you hook up a tailed led to your HDD LED plug and use it for your Res so when it flickers it looks like its a old light going on and off Orange color or something. dunno if it would be bright enough though.


When this is all done you need to submit this to Million Dollar PC

Great job is that MDPC-X Copper sleeving? I have been looking at using that like this.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2012)

I know one thing this case will need. a small smoke generator!


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 31, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I know one thing this case will need. a small smoke generator!



I saw a case mod a few years back where someone mounted a V6 exhaust header on both sides of the PC and had smoke come out of them, it was awesome!

Fuga, if you would like to experiment with something like that I have a spare set of SBF 302w stock headers. They're a little rusty but otherwise in great condition. No O2 bungs or anything, they came off of a carbureted engine. They were replaced with some higher flow chrome headers


----------



## Fuganater (Oct 31, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> I think you may be able to fix the "broken" FC10. As long as you didn't physically break the seal on the tube, it should be fine. Try opening the unit up and seeing if the tube unseated from its socket.



Something is loose int he tube which is why it is not lighting up.



brandonwh64 said:


> This is one of the BEST case mods I have ever seen! Keep up the GREAT work! I have always loved the steampunk look



Thanks 



Sasqui said:


> If there are any case mod competitions offering $, this would take the prize.



Wow thanks! I'm trying to get into CPU magazine and some MOTM competitions. 



ChaoticG8R said:


> 100% agree...this build is absolutely gorgeous.  However, I will say that I don't personally like the look of the gauges, at least how they are currently being implemented.  Not sure if others feel the same way.



Thanks! Ya idk if/how I'm going to use them.



Sasqui said:


> Personally, I think they are a really nice theme touch, even if not functonal.  One should appear integrated with the resevoir, and it'd be cool to see one near the CPU.
> 
> ...even better if old temp gages could be found and used (and functional).



I wish I could use them but I don't have the fittings.



m1dg3t said:


> Fuga, whats your addy again? Me and my midget n1nj4 army R cumming to take it away!
> 
> Few things, IF i may  Although i like the look of the gauges i personally don't feel they fit this particular build. I hope the blue/white LEDs were for testing porpoises only. Your build would look better, IMHO, with a nice warm/inviting amber glow to the whole box, which i think is your end goal so disregard this comment. Maybe lol. Regarding the cables for the front I/O, can you not give them the same clip treatment as the others? I think as long as you "bundle" them nicely they'd be OK. Even if just hanging out on the backside hahaha
> 
> ...



Thanks! Yes the blue LED was just one I got with an XSPC res that I put in there to see how well it would light up the res. Thanks for all the comments 



Random Murderer said:


> Bah, needz moar TUBEZ!



LOL



Delta6326 said:


> EDIT: I was just thinking could you hook up a tailed led to your HDD LED plug and use it for your Res so when it flickers it looks like its a old light going on and off Orange color or something. dunno if it would be bright enough though.
> 
> When this is all done you need to submit this to Million Dollar PC
> 
> ...



Didn't think about hooking it to the HDD LED.... I'll check that out. If you want to submit my rig for that please do . The more votes the better.



brandonwh64 said:


> I know one thing this case will need. a small smoke generator!



haha



Random Murderer said:


> I saw a case mod a few years back where someone mounted a V6 exhaust header on both sides of the PC and had smoke come out of them, it was awesome!
> 
> Fuga, if you would like to experiment with something like that I have a spare set of SBF 302w stock headers. They're a little rusty but otherwise in great condition. No O2 bungs or anything, they came off of a carbureted engine. They were replaced with some higher flow chrome headers



idk what those are.... I'm a car nub.


----------



## adulaamin (Oct 31, 2012)

Fuganater said:


> I picked up some old gauges. Not sure if I am even going to use them but they were $10...
> 
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a190/Fuganater987/Project Steampunkd TJ11/DSC04190.jpg



maybe you could get a working pressure/temp gauge and attach it to your loop to measure water pressure and temps? I don't know if that's possible though...


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 31, 2012)

Fuganater said:


> idk what those are.... I'm a car nub.



shorty headers for a 302w:







They carry the exhaust gases from the engine heads to the mid-pipes.
Those are almost identical to the spares I have, except that those have a solid one-piece mounting flange whereas the stock headers I have have a small flange for each pipe, and the ones I posted are a slightly larger diameter for higher flow. It also looks like the ones I posted are manufactured by Ford Racing.
They're quite heavy, 8-10 lbs each, as they are made from steel. Not sure how you would mount them to a PC, but I've seen it done with V6 headers, so it must be possible.

Edit: As I was typing this post I realized they may not go with this build very well, but that's up to you.


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 1, 2012)

Not a huge modding update but I got a bit of cool gear in.

I got a Technofront water cooling test bench and 2x new Koolance flow meter displays. Can't wait to use em!







And its Halloween so the family and I did a bit of pumpkin, I mean gourd carving.






She was very interested... made it kinda hard to carve lol.





















All done!







Now not to brag, but my wife makes some damn good looking cookies.










































Now for the real work... I painted the PSU fan.












Here is a picture of the broken FC10 nixie tube.






Now remember that huge vacuum tube I made with a bracket? Well I got the Amber LEDs in and its time to light it up.






















Here is what all the cables look like coming from the front I/O panel.







And just some lighting shots.
































Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## Zehnsucht (Nov 1, 2012)

Amazing build 
I like the attention to detail.


----------



## Xenturion (Nov 1, 2012)

This build is simply amazing. The attention to detail is impeccable. I've seen quite a few different builds, but this one easily tops them all hands down. I love the leather on the backplates and the leather-covered SLI bridge. The copper tubing is seriously epic. Can't wait to see the whole thing complete. Keep up the excellent work.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 1, 2012)

Fuganater must have more patience than earth's got humans.  Simply wonderful work.  Keep thinking, "I hope it fires up properly!"


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 10, 2012)

Xenturion said:


> This build is simply amazing. The attention to detail is impeccable. I've seen quite a few different builds, but this one easily tops them all hands down. I love the leather on the backplates and the leather-covered SLI bridge. The copper tubing is seriously epic. Can't wait to see the whole thing complete. Keep up the excellent work.



Thanks!



the54thvoid said:


> Fuganater must have more patience than earth's got humans.  Simply wonderful work.  Keep thinking, "I hope it fires up properly!"



LOL Thanks!



So after years of work I finally made it into the Bit-Tech MOTM! If my like my project and have an account there, please go vote!  http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=248935


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## lonewolf (Nov 10, 2012)

get rid of the white lighting it just dosnt fit. the amber on the other hand looks great. I love this build wish I had the time to try something like this but for now i'll live through this thread.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 10, 2012)

so its a half finished? thats kinda really steampunk
btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i love the cookies -pirates style


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 11, 2012)

The build is looking amazing, keep up the good work! =D


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 15, 2012)

dark2099 said:


> http://www.geekzenith.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/shut-up-and-take-my-money.jpeg



lol. I'll send you an invoice 



lonewolf said:


> get rid of the white lighting it just dosnt fit. the amber on the other hand looks great. I love this build wish I had the time to try something like this but for now i'll live through this thread.



ya the white is quite bright... idk yet.



micropage7 said:


> so its a half finished? thats kinda really steampunk
> btw http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a190/Fuganater987/Project Steampunkd TJ11/DSC04288.jpg
> i love the cookies -pirates style



Only waiting for the new nixie tube for the FC10. 



n3rdf1ght3r said:


> The build is looking amazing, keep up the good work! =D



Thanks!


Thanks to everyone that voted! I'm sorry there hasn't been an update lately. The hurricane really messed up our mail here but I finally got my gears last night. I'm started painting them right away but that will be in my next big update in the next day or 2.






I also got myself a Caselabs case for a project next year. M8 + Pedestal







More soon!

-Fuga


----------



## HammerON (Nov 15, 2012)

Caselabs M8 + Pedastal
Can't wait. Bring it on
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175567


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 15, 2012)

I love Steampunk mods!  Can't wait to see the finished project


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 24, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Caselabs M8 + Pedastal
> Can't wait. Bring it on
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175567



Thank!



t77snapshot said:


> I love Steampunk mods!  Can't wait to see the finished project



Thanks!


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 24, 2012)

*Final Update*

Here it is. The final build update.

All the gears neatly packed by Thomas.






I got quite a few.






Took me about an hour to peel off all the paper from the MDF... fingers were killing me.











Once that was done I painted them all gold and started putting them on.

Back panel.











Window side






Midplate











And that's a wrap! Here is a teaser for the final photos. Those will be posted tomorrow.












Thanks for all your support and thanks to my sponsors for their help!

Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## Guitar (Nov 26, 2012)

It's the day after tomorrow!


----------



## Heldelance (Nov 27, 2012)

This case looks so damned awesome. Makes me want to do my own mods now.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 27, 2012)

Someday I might 3D print some stylish minimalistic (else too difficult to make) cases of whatever form factor is the norm then (probably miniITX or μATX). I will never be a real modder but who knows I might make something interessting someday.


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 27, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> It's the day after tomorrow!



Indeed. Photos took about 14 hours to upload. I'm about to post a huge image dump so get ready.



Heldelance said:


> This case looks so damned awesome. Makes me want to do my own mods now.



Thanks! Do it!



Chevalr1c said:


> Someday I might 3D print some stylish minimalistic (else too difficult to make) cases of whatever form factor is the norm then (probably miniITX or μATX). I will never be a real modder but who knows I might make something interesting someday.



My first project was rather primitive. We all have to start somewhere.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 27, 2012)

Fuganater said:


> My first project was rather primitive. We all have to start somewhere.



Indeed. I might start a project some day.
Albeit the 3D printing thing still fascinates me a bit.


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 27, 2012)

Well the project is done. Thanks again to everyone for your support and help. Now prepare yourselves for a healthy dose of photos.











































































































































































































Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 27, 2012)

Fucking beautiful.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 27, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 27, 2012)

looks epic


----------



## Xenturion (Nov 28, 2012)

As someone already said, you really should consider posting that on Million Dollar PC. It definitely is up there with the best of them. I love the amber glow and the fact that it looks like an old furniture-style radio. I think it's fair to say that everyone here wishes we owned that masterpiece.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 28, 2012)

The end result is just AMAZING! Truly a unique rig. Seeing the finished product it instantly made me think of this.(Xenturion twigged on it as well  ) Can't wait to see your next project but it's gonna be tough outdoing this one me thinks 

Edit: Do you intend to put this up in the Case Mod Gallery? Give us all here a chance to vote on it at least.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 28, 2012)

Truly amazing! Hands down my favorite mod!  If I had that.. I would just stare at it like it was a Christmas tree!


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 28, 2012)

Incredible.


----------



## Guitar (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 30, 2012)

simply amazing.
the color scheme, the theme, and the attention of detail is just superb.

i'll give 11 out of 10 if that is posted on the case mod gallery, if it's possible to give 11 that is


----------



## m1dg3t (Nov 30, 2012)

Man Fuga, that turned out spectactular! With it all put together like that, and the small accent gears; EPIC! They really set it off IMHO, not that it needed anything to set it off


----------



## Fuganater (Dec 3, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> Fucking beautiful.



Thanks!



Chevalr1c said:


> Wonderful!



Thanks!



de.das.dude said:


> looks epic



Thanks!



Xenturion said:


> As someone already said, you really should consider posting that on Million Dollar PC. It definitely is up there with the best of them. I love the amber glow and the fact that it looks like an old furniture-style radio. I think it's fair to say that everyone here wishes we owned that masterpiece.



Thanks so much! Well anyone can recommend a build for MDPC. If you feel that mine is good enough, please drop the worklog link here. 



INSTG8R said:


> The end result is just AMAZING! Truly a unique rig. Seeing the finished product it instantly made me think of this.(Xenturion twigged on it as well  ) Can't wait to see your next project but it's gonna be tough outdoing this one me thinks
> 
> Edit: Do you intend to put this up in the Case Mod Gallery? Give us all here a chance to vote on it at least.
> 
> http://www.modip.ac.uk/sites/modip/images/large/0_2181_1.jpg



Thanks! And I'll post it there.



Mindweaver said:


> Truly amazing! Hands down my favorite mod!  If I had that.. I would just stare at it like it was a Christmas tree!



Thanks! Build one!!!



Widjaja said:


> Incredible.



Thanks!



Guitarrassdeamor said:


> http://cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-c...izz/justin-timberlake-jizz-in-my-pants-12.jpg



haha thanks for that.



AhokZYashA said:


> simply amazing.
> the color scheme, the theme, and the attention of detail is just superb.
> 
> i'll give 11 out of 10 if that is posted on the case mod gallery, if it's possible to give 11 that is



Thanks! I'll post it asap.



m1dg3t said:


> Man Fuga, that turned out spectactular! With it all put together like that, and the small accent gears; EPIC! They really set it off IMHO, not that it needed anything to set it off



Thanks!


----------

